# My stepdaughter Sheri has breast cancer



## Ronni (Nov 9, 2021)

We received this news while we were out of town this weekend. She’d found a lump, her doc sent her for a mammogram, that found three more, and the biopsy came back malignant tumors.

She asked me to go with her this morning to see the surgeon because she knows I will ask all the right questions, stay calm, and advocate for her.

We’re all stunned by this news. Ron is in a quiet panic, obviously sick with worry, but continuing to put one foot in front of the other.

When Sheri got the news she got off the phone immediately and asked no questions so I’m eager for this appointment to get more specifics so that we know what we’re dealing with. What is her prognosis? Will she have a mastectomy or a lumpectomy? Will there be radiation/chemo? Chance of remission? Inpatient/outpatient? Recovery time? Etc. Feel free to add yours…I’ve never been up close and personal with breast cancer before so I don’t know a lot.

And if you’re the praying kind, keep her in them, or send good mojo or healing vibes…whatever your thing. Please.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 9, 2021)

Bless you, Ronni. 
I'll pray for you too. It will be a prayer of thanksgiving for your loving support and that you will be able to help your daughter handle this time of stress and distress.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2021)

So sorry to hear this news, Ronni. I'm keeping Sheri in my thoughts.

Hopefully, if it is in the early stages, radiation may be all she needs. Whatever it takes, I hope all goes well for Sheri.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your family.  As Pinky said, let's all hope this has been caught early and can be treated successfully.  

Sheri was wise to choose you as an advocate.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm sorry Ronni, will send some healing thoughts her way.  I wish her the best.


----------



## feywon (Nov 9, 2021)

Will indeed do my form of prayer. Hopefully while biopsy showed them (? did they sample all 4 or only one?) malignant they've caught them early enough for successful treatment.  They've gotten much better at that in last 50 yrs or so. 

It is scary and treatment can take a toll but the more you know and are prepared for the toll it takes the better one can get thru it.  Sheri is fortunate to have you on her team in this battle and we will be your support team.

I will mention that two of my older sisters had breast cancer and survived long enough to be considered in remission continue their lives well into their senior years.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

Some family members have had it, and did well. Treatment now is so much better than a decade ago.
However, it's important to ask all the questions you mentioned. Also, make sure she finds out the name 
of the cancer. Is it in situ? Certain breast cancers have better prognosis than others. 

Also, whatever diet she was eating, have her change it. Cancer cells get complacent (I used to grow them in the lab) and you want to shake up their lives and not feed them so well. Cancer cells thrive on sugar and growth hormones (meat, cheese, dairy products). Have her stop eating those, also no alcohol. If she can switch to vegetarian diet for awhile, that is good. Whole Foods are good. I am not a medical doctor, but just offering you my opinion. But don't expect her medical doctor to talk about nutrition. They're not trained for that. Will be praying for her!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 9, 2021)

Sad to hear, Ronni.  Hopefully the prognosis will be that it's been discovered early enough and is treatable.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)

@Ronni you all have my prayers!


----------



## MrPants (Nov 9, 2021)

Sorry to hear this 

My mother had breast cancer in her early 30's and had a single mastectomy. She will be celebrating her 101st BD on Nov. 17th so there's always hope for full recovery and a long life.


----------



## Jules (Nov 9, 2021)

Ronni, because you’re so calm and analytic, I’d suggest that you search for some blogs or groups that are about breast cancer. You won’t be so susceptible to unusual approaches as Sherri might right now.


----------



## Jules (Nov 9, 2021)

This may give you some ideas.  

https://standuptocancer.org/for-patients-and-caregivers/

It was recommended by Brenda Coffee who used to write an award winning blog about dealing with breast cancer.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Jules said:


> Ronni, because you’re so calm and analytic, I’d suggest that you search for some blogs or groups that are about breast cancer. You won’t be so susceptible to unusual approaches as Sherri might right now.





Jules said:


> This may give you some ideas.
> 
> https://standuptocancer.org/for-patients-and-caregivers/
> 
> It was recommended by Brenda Coffee who used to write an award winning blog about dealing with breast cancer.


What wonderfully helpful advice, Jules!  Bless you for steering her in this direction.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 9, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. Having you for support will certainly help her beat this. My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 9, 2021)

Sorry to hear this as well.

It is a very scary thing for her, talk to her about her feelings not just the cancer.  Talk to her about how she feels about having a breast operated on.  How she will look after can be more frightening then having the cancer.  She needs reassurance on how she will look.

Ask the doctor, if he does the lumpectomy, does he go through the nipple?  If not, get a different doctor or a real good explanation why he can’t do the surgery this way.  This is important as this is how the better doctors do lumpectomies; so there are NO scars on the breasts.  The scar is on the nipple line and over time that scar fades.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Very sorry, Ronni,  for such difficult news, for you ,
and for Ron, and for Sheri.


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Very sorry to hear that @Ronni will be praying for her.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear such difficult news about your stepdaughter, Ronni.  All I can advice you two to do ... is take one day at a time.  I'm praying that it is caught early.  You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Devi (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear it, Ronni. My hope is that all goes well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm so sorry to read this Ronni. I hope they caught this in time, that her treatment won't need to be too radical and that her prognosis will be very good.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)

I concur with everyone here Ronni... wishing Sheri everything she'd wish for herself.. and everything you and Ron will be wishing for her right now. She couldn't have a better advocate than her step-mom right now..so  please pass all our prayers and best wishes onto Sherri, .. she'll get strength t fight  knowing so many strangers are rooting for her around the globe...


----------



## Mike (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh dear Ronni,news like this must be like throwing
a wet blanket on your life, not knowing what to do
and not being able to do anything except cuddles and
words of comfort, I would hate to get this news.

I will of course say a prayer and send some healing,
I hope that it helps Sheri and you two also.

Mike.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you so much for all the positive thoughts and prayers.  

We met with Sheri's surgeon yesterday.  He is a lovely man, very kindhearted and understanding, and spent a great deal of time with us explaining steps and options.  He conducted a very thorough breast exam on Sheri, compared his exam to the ultrasound, and determined that the next step on this journey is an MRI, that he can't tell yet how extensive the masses are.  It feels like a large mass and several smaller ones, but it's impossible to know without the MRI how invasive they are because an ultrasound is a very imprecise imaging tool.

After the MRI we meet with the oncologist who will be caring for Sheri with radiation and chemotherapy long after the masses are removed.  He will discuss with us the various options regarding the best approach to the cancer, once he has the information from the MRI.  A newer approach to some cancers, and breast cancer is one of the best candidates for this, is to do a course of chemotherapy first, because sometimes that will reduce the size of the tumors so that the doctor can simply remove the masses rather than doing a complete mastectomy.  That is certainly preferable, but it will depend on if Sheri is a good candidate for that.  The MRI will be one of the determining factors so there is a very detailed image of the masses and how/where they've spread.  

The doctor confirmed what I'd already been thinking....that Sheri is very young to have breast cancer.  He said it's unusual, even more so because there is no history of cancer on either side of her family.  

She's waiting for a call from Premiere Imaging to schedule her MRI.  She's doing OK.  Shaken obviously, but so far staying positive.  We discussed whether or not she would tell her boys right now.  She decided to go ahead and do so, and I suggested she keep it very simple and matter of fact (they're 4 and 6) by simply telling them the Mama has something in her body that shouldn't be there so the doctor is going to take it away. She did, and they accepted this explanation easily.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Thank you so much for all the positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> We met with Sheri's surgeon yesterday.  He is a lovely man, very kindhearted and understanding, and spent a great deal of time with us explaining steps and options.  He conducted a very thorough breast exam on Sheri, compared his exam to the ultrasound, and determined that the next step on this journey is an MRI, that he can't tell yet how extensive the masses are.  It feels like a large mass and several smaller ones, but it's impossible to know without the MRI how invasive they are because an ultrasound is a very imprecise imaging tool.
> 
> ...


So she will be getting a whole body MRI?-to make sure the cancer is still just in the breast area?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

How old is she, @Ronni?


----------



## Ronni (Nov 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> How old is she, @Ronni?


She’s 28


----------



## Ronni (Nov 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> So she will be getting a whole body MRI?-to make sure the cancer is still just in the breast area?


That’s my understanding yes.


----------



## Jace (Nov 10, 2021)

Devastating news can shake one(s) entire world.
Know that prayers and well wishes are coming your family's way.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 10, 2021)

@Ronni
I was devastated when i read your post concerning your stepdaughter, Sheri.
She's so young with such a young family.
I hope from deep within my heart that everything goes in her favour.
She's too young.....she has a LOT of life ahead of her.....her young family needs her.....her husband needs her.
And
She needs all of you.
My never ending prayers go out to you all.
Stay strong.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2021)

Ronni said:


> She’s 28


Oh my goodness.  How difficult for all of you.  How's Ron holding up?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 2, 2021)

How is your stepdaughter?


----------



## Ronni (Dec 2, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Oh my goodness.  How difficult for all of you.  How's Ron holding up?


Missed this @StarSong .. sorry. 

He’s quietly frantic. Very worried. His concerns are exacerbated because his ex/Sheri’s mother is heavily influencing Sheri in the direction of screw the cancer doctors go see my naturopathic guy. Don’t get chemo it will make you sick, just get the whole breast removed then you won’t have
to have chemo,,and other assorted false statements. He spends much time trying to give Sheri accurate and scientific data to balance the erroneous info from her mother.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> How is your stepdaughter?


She's not doing well. Distracted and scared, messing up at work, forgetful.  And all of that is completely understandable, the stress has to be horrific. 

However, she is also heavily influenced by her mother who is anti-doctor/medical field and very pro-holistic/naturopathic approach.  I too will try other approaches than medical, but not when my life is on the line.

The latest is that as a result of the MRI, her oncologist ordered a cat scan and another biopsy of lymph node because the MRI indicated there may be lymph node involvement.  Sheri, on the advice of her mother, decided she didn't want another biopsy. (I have no idea why, she wouldn't answer the question, and we're out of town so can't speak to her in person till the w/e)

Her doctor, understandably, is very concerned because once there's an indication of lymph node involvement that points to the cancer having traveled further than just the lump in the breast, and he told her he couldn't proceed without the information from the tests he'd ordered (the biopsy and cat scan) so now she's looking for another oncologist.

It's now almost a month since her initial biopsy, and there's no scheduled surgery, no scheduled chemo, and she's back to square one looking for another oncologist, and meanwhile has an appointment on Monday with Andy, her mother's naturopathic/holistic person.

I just can't fathom these decisions she's making.  When the lump on my lower lid was biopsied and it was squamous cell cancer, I wasted NO time in finding a well reviewed and high success rate specialist who could take care of it asap.  I gave him permission to do whatever it took to remove the cancer no matter what it took, even if it was disfiguring surgery, because I wanted the cancer gone no matter what it took.

As it happened, the small surgical procedure that was anticipated where they were going to make a quarter inch incision turned into a much larger surgery.  The incision ran behind my lower lid, most of the way down my cheek and across the side of my eye, took dozens of tiny stitches to close including those behind my lower lid which were excruciating till they were removed, and I lost all my lower lid.  BUT they did what I said, and they got it all!  And luckily I had a fantastic surgeon who not only removed all the cancer but was skilled in the facial reconstruction it took to leave me looking pretty much the same until you look closely at my eyes and see that they're not even because one has no lower lid.

Sorry, not trying to make this about me.  Just giving that info to illustrate MY approach to what happened to me, my mindset which is so radically different than Sheri's that I can't comprehend it.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 2, 2021)

I am so sorry, Ronni. Will keep Sherri and your family in prayers for a good outcome.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

@Ronni, this has to be so frustrating and frightening for you and Ron.  Hoping you two, her oncologist, her friends and some independent research will quickly point Sherri in a helpful direction.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 2, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Missed this @StarSong .. sorry.
> 
> He’s quietly frantic. Very worried. His concerns are exacerbated because his ex/Sheri’s mother is heavily influencing Sheri in the direction of screw the cancer doctors go see my naturopathic guy. Don’t get chemo it will make you sick, just get the whole breast removed then you won’t have
> to have chemo,,and other assorted false statements. He spends much time trying to give Sheri accurate and scientific data to balance the erroneous info from her mother.


I used to work with a surgeon who removed breasts (I had to take a tissue sample once from a breast she removed - gross) and she gave a lecture once that cautioned that once the cancer is in the breast, it's already too late to do the mastectomy, and probably has traveled into the other breast. I don't recall which cancer of the breast she was referring to, but it stuck with me all these years. 

My sister has had stage 4 breast cancer and it's gone to the kidneys. She's had this for 11 years, and has survived with treatments. But she's now in her 60s. I think 28 is young for breast cancer. My question is - did she ever carry a cell phone, and if so, did she ever stash it around her breast or sleep with it there? Just curious.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

That's a very difficult situation, Ronni.  I wish things were going in a better direction, and I hope it will, somehow, and soon, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Ronni said:


> She's not doing well. Distracted and scared, messing up at work, forgetful.  And all of that is completely understandable, the stress has to be horrific.
> 
> However, she is also heavily influenced by her mother who is anti-doctor/medical field and very pro-holistic/naturopathic approach.  I too will try other approaches than medical, but not when my life is on the line.
> 
> ...


That;s very sad Ronni, she is in my thoughts.  i think her mother is a bad influence, like you mentioned.  Cancer is nothing to play around with.


----------



## Jules (Dec 2, 2021)

Perhaps you and Ron will be able to reason with Sherri when you get home.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 3, 2021)

My friend died of breast cancer not long ago.  It went into the lymph nodes, then the bones.  I am sorry she is so scared that she is making wrong decisions.  Cancer runs in our family and many have died of it.  Early, fast treatment is the key to survival.  My third son is a cancer survivor.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> Perhaps you and Ron will be able to reason with Sherri when you get home.


That’s the plan. We’ve both been very gentle with her so far, knowing how stressful this is for her and how upset and scared she is.

Ron said the gloves are coming off now. He can’t sit around and be understanding while she continues to make these decisions that are doing nothing to further her survival. He wants for us to sit her down as soon as we get back and ask the hard questions. Does she want to see her kids grow up? Does she want them raised by someone else or even worse have them returned to their biological father and his family (who isn’t in the picture because of abuse and drugs)

She has to be in denial of the seriousness of her condition. That’s the only thing I can think. She has to be playing it down, minimizing it, making it less than it is, to be fooling around with alternative therapies and letting time pass while she delays or cancels appointments, tests, and treatments. She should have had surgery already. She should have started chemo. She is in a fight for her LIFE but she’s treating this like an inconvenience that she can choose to tackle when she wants to and how she wants to. I HAVE to assume that’s fear and denial talking.

I hope hope hope that we can talk some sense into her.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)

My mother and sister both had breast cancer. Mother waited far too long to see a doctor. Sister had a mastectomy. She was fortunate.

Ronni, I hope Sheri comes to her senses and stops listening to her mother. She is wasting precious time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My mother and sister both had breast cancer. Mother waited far too long to see a doctor. Sister had a mastectomy. She was fortunate.
> 
> Ronni, I hope Sheri comes to her senses and stops listening to her mother. She is wasting precious time.


My mother had breast cancer as well, but listened to me and my brother, got proper treatment and is now 96 years old.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Ronni, I hope Sheri comes to her senses and stops listening to her mother.* She is wasting precious time.*


Exactly.  

@Ronni, I will pray that Ron is able to get through to Sherri. She's playing with dynamite and a lit match.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I hope hope hope that we can talk some sense into her.



Whatever her reasons are, and there could be many, for what she's been doing and not doing,
Ron and you *will*_ have to *try*, all of what_ you explained is your plan.

I hope it will sway her and encourage her to act. For herself and for everyone's sake. (Especially her young children, and even her mother, you might point out to her, as well.  They all need her for the long term, and so they need her to take the very difficult steps, now, to fight it full force.  )

We will be thinking of you, Ronni.  It's a sad position for you to be in, as well.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 3, 2021)

We are both painfully aware that at the end of the day, it’s HER choice to seek or not seek whatever treatment she wants to, for whatever reasons she has. It’s not something we can control, which is really difficult when it’s your kids’s life at stake y’know?

In some ways this reminds me of when my son was in active addiction for so many years. He was killing him self slowly, but at the same time he was only ever one use away from killing himself by accidentally overdosing. I tried SO hard to influence him, change his behavior, micromanage, live his life FOR him, but at the end of the day It was excruciatingly painful to realize that he, his addiction, his very life, was entirely out of my control.

I wish she would be more forthcoming about her reasons for the decisions she’s made this far. She doesn’t have to explain herself of course, to us or anyone, but it sure would help our bewilderment to know WHY she’s choosing the path she has.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 3, 2021)

This sounds very much like what happened with my high school friend`s daughter. She was diagnosed at 41 and a double mastectomy was recommended immediately. She chose alternative treatments instead-including going to Mexico for the Gerson therapy. Left Mexico part way through treatment as she was so ill. Came home and eventually agreed to traditional treatment but it was too late.It had spread to her spine and brain at that point. She passed away at 43,leaving behind 4 babies,ages 4-10. My friend tells anyone who will listen to "get traditional treatment immediately!!"


----------



## Ronni (Dec 3, 2021)

For the sake of clarity, my son has been working a very solid recovery for 8 years now. He’s done lots of jail time, paid off all his fines and costs ($10,000+) and finished out all his probations. He worked his way up from sweeping floors to being the manager and chief mechanic for the most  successful “transportainment” party bus industry in Nashville. He pays his rent on time, has savings, has a late mode fully paid off vehicle, heath insurance, a 401K and is debt free.

For contrast, in 2013 he was homeless, on the streets, I had no contact with him for months and had no idea if he was dead or alive. He achieved the success he has all on his own. I am hugely proud of him.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2021)

Ronnie, I am very sorry to hear this. I am not good at many things but I pray all the time. Sending prayers for Sheri.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 3, 2021)

Ronnie,
*  I'll offer prayers for Sherrie*.  All I can say is I've known several women living around me some are old in their 80's & one in her 30's.  One was stage 1 & the others stage 2 to 4.  They all survived & now cancer-free. over 8 years.  The older lady had to lose both breasts but she is up & really doing great.  Goes dancing & travels.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 3, 2021)

Somehow missed this.  Praying!   Read about the Five Stages of Grief if you're not familiar with them and share with Ron.  Sometimes if you can be with a person "where they are" for a bit that will take the pressure off from their feeling backed into a corner by the arguments. Even though the facts are sound on your end, she's firmly in denial and anything y'all say--no matter how sensible and grounded in love and concern--is likely to be perceived negatively.  Have seen this approach sometimes flip attitudes towards compliance in my years working with chronic illness.  Pray it does for her.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Ronnie, I am very sorry to hear this. I am not good at many things but I pray all the time. Sending prayers for Sheri.


Where did you find the praying hands?  I was looking for them in the smiling face at the top.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Where did you find the praying hands?  I was looking for them in the smiling face at the top.


I found them on the smiling face.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 7, 2021)

Ron talked to her...or tried to.  She was very unresponsive. Didn't give reasons for her decisions.  Is essentially just closed off and shut down.  This reeks of denial! It's so effing sad, but there's not a whole lot we can do.

I'm going to talk to her separately.  It may alienate her completely but it's a chance that I'm willing to take, and Ron agrees.  At this point, there aren't a whole lot of other choices we can make to attempt to get through to her.


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2021)

When a child is hurting or scared, they turn to their mother.  It’s sad that Sherri is getting bad advice from her.  JMO.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Gosh, Ronni...that is very distressing.  

We wish we could send more support, for you and for Ron.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 9, 2022)

I realized I hadn't updated this thread in quite some time.  A lot has happened.

Back in mid december, Ron and I sat Sheri down and talked to her at some length about her decisions and the reason for them.  She was defensive, combative, all the things we expected but we persisted.  Finally she broke down and basically confessed to being scared out of her wits and having no clue what to do.  She was getting so much input from different sources and she just was in an agony of indecision.  We told her listen to the medical professionals and ignore everyone else, including us!!  That there were specialists who've been doing this for years and they are the folks who she should be putting her trust in.

She started down that road the next day and hasn't looked back.  She's had numerous tests, biopsies, scans, and began chemo a month ago.  The plan is that she will have a course of 6 chemo treatments, then she'll have a radical mastectomy, then more chemo and radiation after that.  She went for her second treatment Monday.  

She's working as much as she can, though the first 3 days after treatment she's useless.  But she drags herself to work most days and works as much as she can.  She will randomly have to take a quick break to throw up.  She'll get scattered and lose momentum then her Dad just tells her to pack it up and go home, and pays her for a full day anyway.   I'm making her all kinds of different food depending on her preferences and physical condition.  

She gets big sores in her mouth, her stomach cramps, she gets nauseous, her taste buds make different things taste weird, etc., and I'm just trying to pump her full of nutritious high protein high energy foods that she can keep down.  We've paid for a month of tuition at the Montessori school her kids go to, helped her friend start a GoFundMe page, added a Meal Train, Ron's dealing with her horse (feeding and cleaning out the stall) when she just physically isn't able to get there. 

Her boyfriend, sister, Dad, Mom, me, friend...one of us goes with her to every appointment so she's not alone.  Her Mom is still sounding off about various alternative treatments but Sheri isn't listening any more, thankfully.  I've talked to her about attending a support group for cancer patients, getting therapy, and she's looking into that.  

Her Dad and I are SO relieved that she's finally tackling all this head on, and is a fighter!!  She just keeps pushing through no matter what.  Ron is of course worried sick still, but greatly relieved that she's finally on track.  Pushes her to come to work and how much she's needed though it kills him to do so, but he realizes that it won't help her to just wallow around in misery at home if she's physically capable of doing something.  He's right, and she's very responsive, but still that's his kid so it's hard for him.  I get it.  

The latest hurdle that happened over the past couple of weeks is that her hair started to fall out.  It hit her harder than she thought it would, and she had a couple rough days. Then she just accepted it, and decided that she wasn't going to wait as her hair fell out in handfuls, and grabbed the clippers and shaved it all off, and felt so much more powerful and in control as a result!!  Good for her!  



The area you can see on her chest just below her collarbone is the port they inserted under her skin in order to make the administration of the chemo drugs easier.  

It's a long road she still has to travel.  The good news is that the cancer has shrunk a little from the first chemo treatment, so we're hopeful that the trend will continue!  Send her lots of good mojo will you?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2022)

My healing thoughts are with you.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2022)

@Ronni, she's so fortunate to have such a large ongoing support group.  My best wishes are with are with all of you.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

That mojo is on the way.  Thankfully her family and friends are there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm glad she's getting better and has changed her attitude about things.  You have a heart of gold Ronni, and she is lucky to be surrounded by such a loving and caring family.  I wish her the best, and will keep all of you in my thoughts.  Hugs.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 9, 2022)

My thoughts go out to her. 

Many years ago I kicked Breasts Cancers butt and then later I was diagnosed with Non Hodgkin's Lymphoma and also ended up kicking that as well. Sure I was scared out of my mind especially when I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer as it was all so new to me. What I remember at the time is I surrounded myself with positives. My Nurses and Doctors were all so positive during this time it just kept me going. Even those days right after treatment when I was completely drained I still had that little in me that said I am not giving in. I also had my mom who was a huge strength through it and my best friend. So my advice is to take those steps one by one and stay strong and positive no matter how she feels. She needs to surround herself with positive people and when she is able do things she loves to do. Treat herself to those things often.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2022)

@Ronni
Sheri's a strong woman, that's obvious, and fortunate to have so much loving support.
Sending positive thoughts her way, and to you and Ron.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)

My prayers for her recovery @Ronni .  I wish her the best to happen for her.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 9, 2022)

Praying for her recovery also, @Ronnie! What a beautiful person she is!


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 9, 2022)

Sorry to hear the bad news.  I have been on record for almost the last 2 years saying that I am more afraid of cancer than Covid19.  In my province over 3,000 people die of various types of cancer each year.  That is a lot more than from Covid19 but here I am blowing against the wind again and again I'm not following the politically correct line of what the media tries to tell us.  Shucks!


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 9, 2022)

So glad to hear she opted for treatment, is responding to it and is facing it all with a wonderful attitude!   She's blessed to have such a great support system.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh my, that is so much for her to go through, and for her dad, and for you, as well, Ronni.
Thank goodness she broke through that impasse, that she *was* at,
and followed the advise, to follow the treatment course, as daunting as it is.

With less confusion, she manages to face it;
is how I followed what you wrote. 
Here's hoping for better days ahead!


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Sending you prayers and love


----------

